# "Making Claims" about an EOs benefits (or other in



## sakura1024 (Jul 20, 2011)

I know you're not supposed to make any claims about a product if it hasn't been tested or researched, but what if you state the historical uses for an EO, oil or butter? Then you include a disclaimer like they do on vitamin bottles...


----------



## carebear (Jul 20, 2011)

still very risky.  inferring a claim is the same as making one.


----------



## Deda (Jul 20, 2011)

the claims you read on vitamin bottles are there because vitamins are drugs...

they're in compliance with the FDA, you are not.


----------



## sakura1024 (Jul 20, 2011)

Gotchya, thanks! I'm gettin there, lol


----------

